# OU's NCAA March Madness Challenge! Win up to 1 million credits!



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Instead of making everyone create an account on ESPN and making a group, I figured we could just pick the Final Four and the Champion. Deadline is when the 1st game tips off on Thursday morning.

If you can pick all 4 of the Final Four teams you will get 500K credits. 

If you pick the winner you will get 500K credits.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Louisville, Florida, VCU, Indiana.

Louisville wins

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Duke, Kansas, Wisconsin, Marquette 

Kansas wins


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm still not sure, but I'll post my picks when I'm done. Even if I'm not eligible to win anything lol 

The participation though is just more proof of how Euro heavy this board is.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

haaha yeah not many people seem to be signing up. hell even if I were Euro i'd look teams up and make a guess for the hell of it, I mean what do you lose from doing that


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> haaha yeah not many people seem to be signing up. hell even if I were Euro i'd look teams up and make a guess for the hell of it, I mean what do you lose from doing that


Exactly. I post on another board with a guy from Australia and he participates in our bracket challenge. He is a fan of teams with Aussies and he grew up watching Duke. 
But the tourney is so screwy, usually the guy that knows the least wins lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Louisville, Kansas, Indiana and Gonzaga.

That's right, I have all 4 top seeds making it. I don't see Duke making it, but then again I hate Duke. 

Kansas winning it.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Louisville, Kansas, Indiana and Gonzaga.
> 
> That's right, I have all 4 top seeds making it. I don't see Duke making it, but then again I hate Duke.


Yeah this is suppose to be a crazy year were there are no real elite teams and everyone has a chance. But when I fill out my bracket I'm getting 1 vs 1 and 2 vs 2 in the Final Four.

I'm going with Louisville, Gonzaga, Miami and Georgetown.

I got Louisville winning it all.

Who is your tourney winner Hit?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OU said:


> Yeah this is suppose to be a crazy year were there are no real elite teams and everyone has a chance. But when I fill out my bracket I'm getting 1 vs 1 and 2 vs 2 in the Final Four.
> 
> I'm going with Louisville, Gonzaga, Miami and Georgetown.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure yet. Ill edit my post when I'm a little more sure.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you see my GOW Judgement update? 
http://www.mmaforum.com/entertainment/90259-what-game-s-you-playing-260.html#post1927042


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Gonzaga, Duke, Kansas, Miami with Gonzaga coming out on top...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ill take Kansas for the win.

My full brackets.

[expand]
















[/expand]


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Well none of us got the Final Four. We all have atleast 1 team out already.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Have I said FCUK Wichita State yet!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I didn't do too hot.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I can think of one guy who's had a worse March Madness than you.

http://i.imgur.com/6gWpoez.jpg


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

love the way the cards are playing lets go all the way. 

What a year for louisville 

Sugar bowl biggest upset in BCS history 

2nd regional championship and trip to the final four

biggest upset in woman's basketball history over Baylor


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> Louisville, Florida, VCU, Indiana.
> 
> Louisville wins
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Looks like you are the only one that can get any credits on this. I picked Louisville as well so I guess I could give myself some credits too lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

OU said:


> Looks like you are the only one that can get any credits on this. I picked Louisville as well so I guess I could give myself some credits too lol


That's exciting! lol thanks OU


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> That's exciting! lol thanks OU


damn I didn't realize your credits were so low. You could use the win! Well since the participation sucked on this thing and you did better then anyone else. I'll give you 100K for Louisville being in the title game. You will still get 500K if they win tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

OU said:


> damn I didn't realize your credits were so low. You could use the win! Well since the participation sucked on this thing and you did better then anyone else. I'll give you 100K for Louisville being in the title game. You will still get 500K if they win tonight.


Your kindness knows no bounds, thanks again


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> Your kindness knows no bounds, thanks again


No problem, I expected to shell out a little more credits for this competition so I still came out better then I thought I would, even if Louisville does win tonight. Plus I got a ton of credits given to me over time so I have no problem given some back.


----------

